

Customer Lifetime Value Calculator - randylubin
http://randylubin.com/customer_lifetime_value/
I build a simple Customer LTV app over the weekend.<p>For more info on the topic:<p>My blog post about the app - http://blog.randylubin.com/post/15575039202/new-app-customer-lifetime-value<p>Fred Wilson on the topic: http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/ltv-cpa.html
======
randylubin
A simple LTV calculator I built over the weekend...

For more info: my blog post on the app -
[http://blog.randylubin.com/post/15575039202/new-app-
customer...](http://blog.randylubin.com/post/15575039202/new-app-customer-
lifetime-value)

Fred Wilson on the topic - <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/ltv-cpa.html>

